# Book- Child Training Tips, Reb Bradley



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Ok I was on an interesting breadmaking website and they were promoting this book. Never heard of it before or read it, just excerpts I found online. And it is maddening me. Has anyone heard of this before?


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Makes my stomach sick. uke

http://www.stoptherod.net/child-training-tips.html


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

just googled it and found this:

http://www.stoptherod.net/child-training-tips.html

sounds horrific







:


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

It horrid. Basically you hit the kid for every offense, every time. Also such lovely things like first time obedience, with a switch as punishment. It's what they teach at my church. Horrible.







:


----------



## rjruiz_415 (Dec 5, 2006)

That just made me cry- i am saddened that there are actually people who believe that... That is disgusting, i second the uke ... i just rated the book on amazon:
'even i, as a practicing, bible- believeing christian would NEVER but this book, nor turn to it for advice. This book belittles children, claims they are something that they MOST DEFINATELY ARE NOT!!!! Children need to be nurtured growing up, given the opportunity to express themselves freely- not manipulated into obeying thier parents' every word, and then WHIPPED if not obedient immediately. This book will do nothing but teach you how to be a hateful abusive parent.'


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

Is this for real? I agree...it makes my stomach churn, and my heart ache to know that someone treats their babies this way!







:


----------



## anubis (Oct 6, 2006)

Disgusting. I don't see how you could ever expect your children to respect you if you treated them like this. Absolutely horrendous.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:

"To test a toddler's understanding of your vocabulary, without showing him anything, offer him a familiar treat, like ice cream or a bottle. Does he respond? If he does, then he is old enough to understand a simple direction such as, 'Come here, son,' and should be chastised each time that he chooses to defy your authority."








Because everyone knows that when you understand one word, you understand every word in the language.








:


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

OMG - that makes the Pearls look AP. How unutterably _vile_!


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2abigail* 
It horrid. Basically you hit the kid for every offense, every time. Also such lovely things like first time obedience, with a switch as punishment. It's what they teach at my church. Horrible.







:









Not to get personal, and I'm sorry if I am offending you for asking, but why do you maintain membership in a church that holds such beliefs - especially since you don't seem to share them? Do you bring your child there?


----------



## theirmomjayne (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2abigail* 
It horrid. Basically you hit the kid for every offense, every time. Also such lovely things like first time obedience, with a switch as punishment. It's what they teach at my church. Horrible.







:









Help me out here.
What's wrong with first time obedience?


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Help me out here.
What's wrong with first time obedience?
Obedience is not a goal of Gentle Discipline, but instead, GD's focus is mostly on nurturing, cooperation, addressing the needs which are actaully causing behaviors and parent/child problem-solving.

From the GD Forum Guidelines:

Quote:

*Effective discipline is based on loving guidance. It is based on the belief that children are born innately good and that our role as parents is to nurture their spirits as they learn about limits and boundaries, rather than to curb their tendencies toward wrongdoing. Effective discipline presumes that children have reasons for their behavior and that cooperation can be engaged to solve shared problems.*
HTH


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

"The child moves his shoulder away when a parent reaches out to touch or embrace him." "After being placed on their parent's lap, they attempt to get off."
This made me want to cry, why would a child NOT recoil from the touch of someone who beats them and hurts them? My son gets down from my lap to play all the time. He's just a baby. Why would I ever hit him for that?









This quote is one I try to parent by.."Soft is the heart of a child. Do not harden it." Why would we want to break our children's beautiful spirits when we could teach them lovingly? How can anyone dare complain about all the war when we're teaching our children violence in our discipline? :|

Quote:

"To test a toddler's understanding of your vocabulary, without showing him anything, offer him a familiar treat, like ice cream or a bottle. Does he respond? If he does, then he is old enough to understand a simple direction such as, 'Come here, son,' and should be chastised each time that he chooses to defy your authority."
Because understanding VISUALLY waht ice cream is and connecting it to yummy taste is the same as having communication development enough to understand every comamdn in the English language. How stupid!


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

ktbug-yeah, it's hard to understand why we would still go to that church, especially since we disagree so vastly on the parenting focus. We go there because it fits our needs for everything else. I am working in the nursery so no, my dd is never there unattended by me. I am working very hard to change the parenting program. I feel after much thought and prayer, that we are called to be a light there. I bf openly (dd is 21 months, no one there bf's a toddler) I wear her in every carrier available, and quite often refer people to where to buy them online. I practice gd with her and also with the children in her nursery class. I am always talking to parents there, voicing how we interpret what the bible says about child rearing, and how we feel people have misconstrued that. We have already made a few friends who are 'closet APers'. We want to set an example, and we are already making a difference. I know that if we left, eventually someone else would see the light and stand out but for now, we are it. We dont avoid playgroups or parks or other areas where we may encounter punative parenting for the same reason. HTH

theirmomjayne-first time obedience would be really great sometimes, wouldn't it?! It's just not reasonable, realistic or developmentally appropriate for children. Neither is it healthy, since it teaches children to override their thoughts and opinions, their gut instinct, basically their ability to reason and think for themselves. It sets children up to be victims of abuse, since they have been taught to obey without question. I also feel that it doesn't adress the heart issue, just the outward appearance. Besides all that, their 'method' for obtaining that first time obedience is abusive. HTH


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

so horrible







:


----------

